# Pap test



## smith1954 (Mar 17, 2010)

What codes do you use for collection of pap test?


----------



## EARREYGUE (Mar 17, 2010)

Beside billing the E&M we only bill

99000  
Handling and/or conveyance of specimen for transfer from the physician's office to a laboratory


----------



## cheermom68 (Mar 18, 2010)

*Pap*

For Medicare you can use Q0091.  Some other private payers may recognize this code as well, you would have to inquire.


----------

